
Qumulo and Chef Layoffs-are you affected? - Infosourcer
Geekwire announces layoffs at Seattle-based Qumulo and Chef http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;23yOPBI. If you were affected, Cloudera is hiring.Please check our openings here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;ClouderaJobs. Good luck folks!
======
pjbtk
Capital One is hiring

